# Kicker ZR240



## chrisjoplin (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a Kicker ZR240 listing on Ebay. I have been using it up until about a month ago and just did not have the space for it in my new ride. I have the end caps, birth sheet, SWX module and original receipt.

Check it out!


----------

